# Long Beach swapmeet



## BFGforme (Nov 23, 2020)

Anyone go to Long Beach swapmeet yesterday? Anything good? Let's see some pictures......


----------



## Rusty72 (Nov 23, 2020)

It was canceled.


----------



## BFGforme (Nov 23, 2020)

Just saw a picture of a guy and his bike there from yesterday???


----------



## BFGforme (Nov 23, 2020)

In what bike did you ride today with his ticket on his bike from yesterday...


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 23, 2020)

Rusty72 said:


> It was canceled.



Nope. I was there...unless I dreamt it?


----------



## BFGforme (Nov 23, 2020)

Didn't think so had looked it up Saturday and said was on!


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 23, 2020)

The Long Beach Socal Cycle Swap Picture Thread | Swap Meets, Events, Rides
					

The "cycle swap" at Veterans Stadium has become the monthly meet-up for SoCal bicycle folk. Let's see pics of your day at the meet!




					thecabe.com


----------



## BFGforme (Nov 23, 2020)

rustjunkie said:


> The Long Beach Socal Cycle Swap Picture Thread | Swap Meets, Events, Rides
> 
> 
> The "cycle swap" at Veterans Stadium has become the monthly meet-up for SoCal bicycle folk. Let's see pics of your day at the meet!
> ...



Nothing on there from yesterday.....


----------



## MP12965 (Nov 23, 2020)

Rusty72 said:


> It was canceled.



Not canceled.


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 23, 2020)

BFGforme said:


> Nothing on there from yesterday.....





there is now


----------



## BFGforme (Nov 23, 2020)

Ok, well starred a new one!


----------



## MP12965 (Nov 23, 2020)

...


----------

